# Need Pros and Cons for Perception Java



## DeLiSh (May 5, 2004)

I consider the Java to be a bit behind todays standards for a good creek boat. Will it get the job done? Yes. However I don't think it handels as well as some of the newer designs. The Java says on line well enough but when it gets off it can sometimes be hard to correct. I also think that it does not resurface or boof as well due to the lack of rocker in the bow. I look for a boat with a bit more performance when im in the gnarl. Newer boats may be a bit more expensive but IMO it is wort it for the warrenty. Other creek boats that fit your size are the Huck, M3-233, CFS, small Nomad, and the Bliss-Stick Hucka. If you are interested in a Hucka demo. post where you are located and a agent will contact you on the buzz or by E-mail.

Good luck
Mike Hagadorn
Summit Bliss-Stick Agent


----------



## maledeel (Apr 27, 2005)

*two thumbs up*

For your weight, I would highly recommend the java. I'm 160 and I love it. I paddled a phat, and then a huck before getting the java, and it is definitely my favorite (although the huck was a great as well). My first run in the java, the seat was in the middle, and it felt very awkward - the bow was "sticking" to the water and getting pushed all over the place. I then moved the seat as far back as it goes, and it was a world of improvement. Now the bow rides high and it boofs like a dream. It works especially well when using a delayed or late boof on a pourover. I haven't had much trouble with getting backendered. Also, being small, it is pretty easy to get up on edge for punching or digging though hydrolics.

The only negative I would have is that if you were carrying a lot of gear (overnight, etc) it might be too much weight. Haven't tried it yet myself.

Hope this helps.

-Elam

[email protected]

PS - I'm new to Colorado (denver area) and am looking for people to paddle with. Anyone interested in showing me down some creeks?


----------



## bigboater (Dec 10, 2003)

My wife paddled a phat for a while and then we bought her a Java. She kept getting flipped and pushed around. Her skill level dropped a full grade. She went back to the phat and has been kicking ass ever since. We just had to accept the fact that she is just a phat girl. I took a liking to the phat as well and now we are a happy phat family. I'm starting to stockpile them now. I've got a phat shed with climate control and no light. Anybody want to sell me some phats for cheep. I've got to keep em around long enough for the manufactures to figure out how to make a good creek boat. It could be a while. 

My advice is to try the Java in water near your skill level before buying it. Some people love it but a lot of people hate it. You'll only know if you try it.


----------



## bigboater (Dec 10, 2003)

One more thing. If you think your phat is spent, I might give you some cash for it depending on the condition. I am not only a phat colector but also a phat doctor. My roadside phat is on it's 5th crack and cracks more everytime I use it. I need a replacement thug boat.


----------



## mtnman (May 17, 2005)

The Phat isn't spent, just stale. Actually just looking for more performance than it offers for the wee creeks that I paddle in VT. For big water though it truely kicks butt. It realy offers a level of safety that I think will be hard to find in another boat for Big Water. Just my opinion, although I guess when you get used to something it just seems to work.

Thanks for the advice that has been thrown out there.


----------



## tomcat (Oct 16, 2003)

mtnman.....for smaller creeks, the Java is excellent. That's the type of creeks we have here in Arkansas and my java has been great. I also am about your same size (5.10, 160 lbs) and the java is perfect. Also, compared to the phat....the cockpit in the java is much mo betta.....I can sit my arse in the seat and then put my legs into the boat afterward....can't imagine an easier boat for entry and exits. 


tommy


----------

